# Module clubs in Massachusetts



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Any "G" module clubs in the central Massachusetts area? Interested in getting one going?


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

There is the Inner City railroad club of Boston! 
John attends most shows in the area! 
He has been @ the last two fall East Coast Large Scale Train Show . 
He usually goes to the Shriners in Nov. but is passing this year. 
Several members help set up and take down, but do not us other wise. 
Sean


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Sean 
Thanks for reply. I knew about inner city, got some info from Dan. Hoping to get a few more peoples interest up. I heard he attended ECLSTS this past fall. I was led to believe it was his own traveling layout? I use to participate in a HO module club(about 8 yrs ago) and it seems to be a niche I am missing. There is also NHGRS, looking for something around mass.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

There is the CCTGG which has people from MA, RI, and CT. If you are in Central, MA most shows would not be a big commute. 
LAO


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello
what do you call central ma.?
thanks richard


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Richard 
I was thinking Worcester, Leominster, Gardner.. I am sure I am missing some major communities which is not my intension. Are you in Mass?


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Larry.


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd, 

I'm right in the central mass corridor, in Leicester MA. A modular would be fun, may be force me to actually complete something.. LOL 

Ted.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Todd
yes i'm in ma. but the berks.

richard


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Rusty Rails is in Milford, MA and has light weight modules, a complete circle plus a pair of straight 4 footers. 
Power is the 27mhz Aristo TE. 
We use these at our winter meets, but no one has a way to easily transport these modules.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dan, 
I was aware of the layout that Rusty Rails uses. I was thinking more like a group which create there own modules. They set up at local shows or events and display G scale. The modules could be built to a standard of some sort used by other G scale organizations which would allow the modules to be used with other goups if one desired. It's alittle ambitious of an idea, and it's not for everyone I know this from my HO days. There may not be any interest in the area either? You make a great point about transportation, I know in my HO days some people would "team up" with others who had either the vehicle or the space to get their modules to the show. It can be done, but it is a task if you don't have a vehicle and have to relie on others. I think it is going to be one of those things of meeting the right group of people. ....


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd, 

In the summer 2010 issue of the GiMRA journal is an article of a UK club and the modules and boxes they use. Worth tracking down. 
If you want a copy, let me know. 
I agree it will mean falling in with the right people. 
My dream is a portable live steam track here in Mass


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent 
Excuse me I don't know the difference between large scale modules and live steam track requirements. Hope we realize our dream.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Live steam is messy and the styrofoam used in the rusty rail modules would not hold up. 
Inner City has wood modules, but the oil from running steam would make the plywood messy long term, therefore they would most likely refrain from running live steam. 

Also, track powered trains do not like the oil film on live steam track, acts like very dirty track.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, I was running electrically-powered models *& live steam simultaneously today on the same track. *







The live-steamer was my 3-cylinder Accucraft Shay which has *electrically insulated drive wheels *so it can "play nice"







with my track-powered, DCC-controlled Bachmann "sparkies". Biggest issue I have when running the live steam 3-cylinder Shay & the "sparkies" together is oil from the live steamer (especially in the case of the Shay, oil flung from the rapidly spinning side shaft & gearing) making the rails slippery (& my mainline has a 3% ruling grade). Noticed it today when the Bachmann Mallet started slipping it's drivers upgrade on what would be a normal "tonnage"







train for that loco (6 heavy 1:20.3 freight cars, a mix of Bachmann "Spectrum" & Accucraft).

My other 2 Accucraft live-steamers (2-cylinder Mich-Cal #2 Shay, Ruby #11 2-4-2 with 4-wheel tender) don't have insulated wheel sets







, so it's necessary to shut the DCC system down completely when I run them. My 3-cylinder Shay's electrically insulated wheels unfortunately seem to be *the exception rather than the rule *







on live steam.

I will admit that my code-332 brass track (mostly Aristo with LGB turnouts) will frequently be dirty enough after an extensive live-steam running session to require me breaking out my *"heavy artillery" track cleaner *







- a battery-powered "detail sander" from an inexpensive rechargable tool set. This both removes any electrical conduction-inhibiting "scum" on the rails & (equally important to me) *roughens up the railheads for improved traction on the grades. *







However, I've had electrical pickup issues as bad if I haven't run the railroad for a while (particularly in the winter months







) - a combination of the natural oxidation of brass rail, contaminants (birdie "doo",







especially now during migration season - the birds think my large ham radio antenna system is a *communal toilet! *







) & "plastic wheel scum" can be *just as bad if not worse. *(I'm well into the process of phasing out plastic wheelsets here *entirely *- *metal wheel sets are a requirement for any new rolling stock purchases, & any older plastic-wheeled stock is either being retro-fitted or retired).* I've also had cases where a *freshly-lubed "sparkie" can make the rails just as slippery *







as a live-steamer can.

I've also given some thought to doing a *portable track of my own *







- but my biggest issue is *"where to store it when it's not in use*







"







(I'm currently tight on storage space here). I've done a *very simple live-steam display *(just a loop of track on the floor) at a local train show a couple of times - & each time it's been a *huge hit of the show. *







Here's a video of the last demo I did at a train show - the kids especially love it since I frequently let them run the RC-controlled Shay (which happily for show purposes *doesn't run fast! *







)...



I'm still considering doing some sort of portable layout or possibly a switching module in the future...







Tom


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom 
If you do something with modules let us know. Thanx


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd, 

Standards could be easily scaled up from Eastpenn's O scale trolley modules, etc. There are more than an few others out there, but EastPenn's is very specific in its specifications 

Ted.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted 
I have a set of standards from the cctgg.org . These standards are used by many g gauge module clubs. Gives dimensions for modules, wiring standards and mainline track standards.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to consider using the NHGRS standard... That way you might get a few of our members to join in on the MA shows too.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jeff .. already ahead of you. Got a copy from one of your members. Why re-invent the wheel.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd, 

I didn't mean to sound like I was against modules, it might be a perfect winter project. I'll look up the guidelines.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent, 
I didn't get that from your post. Winter project is what I was thinking. Summer can be to busy.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Rusty rail modules match the Inner City and New Hampshire modules, track spacing and wiring. 

Note that the straight sections really are not 4 foot long, but 1200mm as everyone used the LGB 1200mm track sections. 
These measure approx. 47 1/4 inches long and are often called 4 foot.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan 
Great to hear, more options.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, do you have a link to the Rusty Rails standards







I'd like to at least look them over & see if that's something I'd like to consider doing. I've also considered building a "Time-Saver" - style switching layout (either "sparky" or live steam) - something that could be stored & transported without too much effort.







*Tom*


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

To all. 
The NHGRS, CCTGG, Rusty Rails and other module groups for the most part base their modules on the ones developed by the Del Oro club. 
LAO


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Would someone send me a copy of whatever is decided on? Thanks 
My email is capecodsteam at yahoo dot you know the rest 

I've been thinking about the British countryside.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

http://deloropacific.org/p56.htm 
http://deloropacific.org/p55.htm 

These links take you to the drawings for the modules used by the clubs mentioned above. 

The rusty rail modules are made of foam and luan to keep the weight down (also reduces the strength). plus we kept the straights at 18 inches instead of 30 inches wide. 
Been in use for 5 years.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dan, 

Ok guys, put me down for one straight module. I've always wanted to try hand laying track.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

KEnt, As an FYi there is the CCGRS on the Cape. They have group on Yahoo. Why not come to a Rusty Rails meeting? 
LAO


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

KEnt, As an FYi there is the CCGRS on the Cape. They have group on Yahoo. Why not come to a Rusty Rails meeting? 
LAO


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

A note on module building!! 

As a general rule, straight modules are made in pairs as an even amount is needed for setting up the modules. 

Curved sections are matched 90 degree units and are always used in pairs since they usually only line up perfectly where they meet straight sections. Ours have custom bent curves.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I know a fellow in the NHGRS who is selling off a full set of modules. There are 16 wide radius curve sections, creating a full circuit, plus there are several partially completed straight sections. These are built to the same standards used on NHGRS Big Green and others... This would be a great start for a new module group! 

All hand-laid track with cedar ties and cd250 Alum rails. 

PHOTOS: 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/s-4/module%202.JPG 


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/s-4/module 3.JPGhttp://1stclass.mylargescale.com/s-4/module%203.JPG 


Send me a PM if you'd like me to pass on your email.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

jeff, 
Picked up 3 unfinished modules from him a week ago. Very well constructed, good deal..I got to take a look at the completed 16 large radius layout he has for sale. Nicely constructed also....Nice guy.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

To continue this thread a member of the Rusty Rails approached me and stated that he wanted to sell his 10x24 foot modular layout. If anyone is interested please let me know. These are standard modules that can connect to other clubs layouts. 
LAO


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By todd55whit on 11 Dec 2010 07:27 PM 
jeff, 
Picked up 3 unfinished modules from him a week ago. Very well constructed, good deal..I got to take a look at the completed 16 large radius layout he has for sale. Nicely constructed also....Nice guy. 





Todd, so glad to hear they went to good use! I have 5 of his unfinished modules. Sadly the track I was planning to use is now covered in 16 inches of snow! Hopefully I'll have a chance to rescue it before the March NHGRS show in Milford.


----------

